# My 05 481sl has a crack!



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

Washing up the bike the other day I noticed that I have a crack in my frame near the bottom bracket. I was hoping one of the look guys... mabe Chas would have a look at it. I went to the Look US site but there doesn't seem to be an email address there. The crack goes almost all the way around and I can catch it with my fingernail. Chas, let me know if you want me to email you pics.

Thanks

WBC


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Check your PM's.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

sounds like a paint crack... I had the same issue in the same spot..

Regards-
Jim


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I had the same thing on my 481. From what I was told it isn't a structural problem, rather just a crack in the bonding agent that goes from the lug to the tube (Bondo type stuff). They honored the warranty on the frame finish though as the frame was less than a year old.


----------



## david.tickle (Feb 7, 2006)

I also had a similar crack in the bondo at the downtube/headtube junction. Was less than a year old at the time so was covered under warranty. Got myself a sweet upgrade to a 585 as a result.


----------

